# cant wait



## kellen.watkins (Aug 17, 2011)

I just put down half the payment for a blue/red cross male from underground (the other half I'm paying tomorrow morning) I will have him Friday! I promise to post pics Friday afternoon/evening


----------



## Neeko (Aug 17, 2011)

Word, can't wait to see pics.


----------



## jdpFL (Aug 17, 2011)

Yay! Congrats! Can't wait for pics!


----------



## kellen.watkins (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you, now my extreme will have someone besides me to play wit lol


----------



## Strange_Evil (Aug 17, 2011)

Congrats congrats! Yes pics are a must,cannot wait to see your little gu. Any specific sex your hoping\asked for? Also by play with,do you plan to house him with the extreme? Or just let them roam around together?


----------



## kellen.watkins (Aug 17, 2011)

I requested a male since I already requested a female extreme, that and blues have the cutest jowels lol and I was thinking of housing together but the extreme has gotta be twice the size of thhat baby cross so I would feel safer to let them roam together under supervision the extreme is about 18" and has at least doubled in girth lol she's a fatty I wanna get a good pic of the 2 of them together

For the heck of it and knowing we all love pics here's an updated pic of the extreme I have!


----------



## JohnMatthew (Aug 17, 2011)

Your extreme has some awesome coloring, looking good!


----------



## kellen.watkins (Aug 17, 2011)

I know she's a mosaic of green olive white silver brown lol she's a spaz too


----------



## tora (Aug 17, 2011)

Oooh, that coco/olive coloring she has now is beautiful. Hopefully she keeps a lot of it and ends up really peachy.


----------



## jtpowers (Aug 17, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Aug 17, 2011)

Would a blue/red cross create a purple tegu? Lol. Joking aside, I love the coloring on your tegu. What's her name, and what are you going to call your new baby?


----------



## kellen.watkins (Aug 18, 2011)

The extremes name is vanilla, I'm gonna name the blue/bluexred Eli, and I would imagine he would look a lot like a blue with maybe a pink lavender sheen kinda like the all americans have, when you look at the babies they look like blues


----------



## kellen.watkins (Aug 18, 2011)

Woo hoo I have a tracking number for my new tegu, I asked them for a pic of the specific one they sent but someone else handles the order so oh well I'm sure he will be adorable, works out well I have to go to a college building for work tomorrow and the fed ex building is almost right across the street so lunch time comes I'm picking him up and he's gonna come to work woth me lol


----------



## jtpowers (Aug 18, 2011)

Congratulations!!


----------



## tora (Aug 18, 2011)

My AA is bright orange on his head, and like, an airbrushed rust color other areas. It's more prominent around the black and on his cheeks/tail. Hybrid tegus are so unique, you can never tell what you're going to end up with! Make sure you take loads of pics of him growing up, I love comparing baby coloring to their adult selves.


----------



## Neeko (Aug 18, 2011)

Looks GREAT.


----------



## jtpowers (Aug 19, 2011)

Beautiful little one. Being half Extreme, what's the expected adult size? Still larger than a regular b/w? Or does the quarter blue even things out a bit?


----------



## kellen.watkins (Aug 19, 2011)

I know I can't wait to see what he will look like, and as far as how big the extremes will get I don't think anybody actually knows cause the oldest AA's are yearlings or 2 years old


----------



## kellen.watkins (Aug 19, 2011)

So I went to work at a college today for hazmat spill response training and my new tegu I was gonna pick up at lunch around 11 at fed ex, I told underground reptiles to have it held for pick up so what happens, somebody at underground didn't get the memo cause fed ex put it on a truck for delivery and I can't pick him up til the truck is done with its route at 6:30 pacific time, and its been over 90 almost all day I really hope he is ok, fed ex won't let me meet the truck during the route and won't redeliver now that I'm home :-( if he isn't ok I'm gonna be pissed at underground cause I specifically told them to have it held for pick up, their sources said it was only gonna be 88 degrees here but it was around 92 and I told him to have it for pick up anyways cause the weather is so unpredictable uggh


----------



## jdpFL (Aug 19, 2011)

Aw man....let us know how it works out. I'd be so stressed! I feel stressed for you and it's not even my tegu!


----------



## kellen.watkins (Aug 19, 2011)

I know I'm trippin and feel horrible cause I can't do anything but wait :-( if he does die I can see underground not reimbursing me cause the 1sr delivery attempt failed


----------



## jdpFL (Aug 19, 2011)

:'( hang in there. Ugh. There should be a better way to ship animals. Instead of treating it just like any other package. Ggrrr.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Aug 19, 2011)

I know I know you would think they would let me head the truck off or something its a living thing not a fruit cake or a coffee cup :-( everything will probably be fine I'm probably just trippin, that's a long time to be in a truck though, poor lil guy


----------

